# compressor transport



## Johnny Almeida (Feb 16, 2018)

planning on picking up this compressor tomorrow. will i be able to transport it laying down if i remove the oil from it? i have a full size truck but the bed has a lid and don't really want to take the compressor apart. Otherwise i will have to borrow a friend's truck.


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

Eliminating the potential troubles that the crankcase oil could cause is well worth the small amount of trouble it is to drain it out.

Just don't forget to replace it before running the compressor.


----------

